# source for transformers?



## snaps (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi folks, I am planning on building my first (hopefully of many) guitar amplifier. I am wondering where you guy and gals usually buy your transformers? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks and regards :rockon:


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

A1 parts is in Ontario and they carry the Hammond line among many other things.
A1 Electronic Parts - Serving the Toronto area for 30 years!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

You can buy directly from Hammond in Guelph, Ontario...

Hammond Manufacturing - Contact Us

Hammond Mfg. - Transformer Index


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

When buying parts for building, I often find myself ordering from Antique Electronic Supply
They do have transformers for sale for most common Fender and Marshall type amps as well as a Hammond versions of most. 
Mouser has Transfomers as well and a bigger selection of resisters, but not necessarily everything tube builders need. 

It usually comes down to how few separate places can you order from in order to reduce shipping costs. This is why kit companies can often be the most economical.

What style of amp are you thinking of building?


----------



## Shandog (Dec 8, 2008)

Depending on the amp, Classic Tone in the U.S has great bundled package deals with a PT,OT and choke for a fraction price of what anybody else is offering these days. They are related to Mercury Magnetics I think. I've built 4 Plexi style amps using theirs and all have been top notch.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.musicalpowersupplies.com/4.html (great owner operated shop)

http://www.triodestore.com/transformers.html (I have a 5W se output from them I have a project on the simmer for)

http://www.edcorusa.com/Products.aspx (their shipping can hurt, but they do have a WIDE variety of choice)

http://www.toroid.com/ ( I completely forget what these guys were about, but I recall looking them over at one time)

http://www.antekinc.com/gview.php?d[]=0 (their shipping bites)


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

And this is an answer to my question in my other thread and Classic Tone Iron.

If you can find a Canadian supplier it would help with the shipping - transformers cost a lot to ship. However, I have ordered stuff from Metro Musical Supply (George has transformers back on the menu). Their stuff is made to vintage Marshall spec by Heyboer. Nice stuff - I have their 50w iron in my 2204.

Ken Watts (turretboards.com) in Florida sells Heyboer, MM & ClassicTone. I haven't ordered transformers from him (yet) but I've got lots of other parts. Great guy.


----------



## Shandog (Dec 8, 2008)

Metroamp stuff is great also. I have a few 12000 series builds from there. Yeah, tyhe shipping is killer on those heavy beasts. Not to mention the tax.


----------

